
ICE Has a New $30M Contract with Israeli Phone Cracking Company Cellebrite - Tangokat
https://www.thedailybeast.com/ice-has-a-new-dollar30m-contract-with-israeli-phone-cracking-company-cellebrite?ref=home?ref=home
======
Tangokat
The filing is here:
[https://www.fbo.gov/index?s=opportunity&mode=form&id=3082dfd...](https://www.fbo.gov/index?s=opportunity&mode=form&id=3082dfd011655a4709b395ce53aa693d&tab=core&_cview=0)

Interesting that a deal like this can be made. Presumably Cellebrite cannot
guarantee that their tech will work even a month from now. I suppose if there
ever was an incentive for them to up their hacking efforts this is it.

Does this make us all more secure since Apple will be more likely to patch the
vulnerabilities and so more secretive organisations may also lose access.. or
less secure since much more research will go into hacking devices?

